# Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??



## Michael16 (1. Mai 2008)

*Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*

hallo!! wie kann ich verhindern dass sich bei meinem laptop die cpu ständig runtertaktet wenn keine last da ist!? zudem würde ich gerne die spannung auf einen konstanten wert senken!! hab einen acer laptop mit T7300.


----------



## Pulchi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Michael16 am 01.05.2008 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!! wie kann ich verhindern dass sich bei meinem laptop die cpu ständig runtertaktet wenn keine last da ist!? zudem würde ich gerne die spannung auf einen konstanten wert senken!! hab einen acer laptop mit T7300.



Geh mal ins Bios  und schalte mal EIST aus. Das sollte das runtertakten unterbinden.
Um die Spannungen zu senken solltest du Crystal CPUID verwenden, jedoch mit Vorsicht. 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/CrystalCPUID-4.14_13012986.html

MFG Pulchi


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*

Im allgemeinen eignet sich NHC sehr gut für sowas.
Da es aber schon etwas länger kein Update gab könnte es sein dass deine CPU nicht unetrstützt wird so dass du auf RM-Clock ausweichen musst.

Warum willst du dein Notebook überhaupt auf einem hohen Takt fest tackern? Wenn die Taktwechsel vernünftig ablaufen kostet das keine Leistung und du gewinnst Akkulaufzeit.



			
				Pulchi schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal ins Bios und schalte mal EIST aus. Das sollte das runtertakten unterbinden.


Bei einem NB ist es seeeeeehr unwahrscheinlich dass es diese Einstellung gibt  .


----------



## Freaky22 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Im allgemeinen eignet sich NHC sehr gut für sowas.
> Da es aber schon etwas länger kein Update gab könnte es sein dass deine CPU nicht unetrstützt wird so dass du auf RM-Clock ausweichen musst.
> 
> Warum willst du dein Notebook überhaupt auf einem hohen Takt fest tackern? Wenn die Taktwechsel vernünftig ablaufen kostet das keine Leistung und du gewinnst Akkulaufzeit.
> ...


Ändere das Energieschema mal ganz einfach auf desktop oder Dauerbetrieb


----------



## Michael16 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Freaky22 am 01.05.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 01.05.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jaja so schlau war ich auch... das bringt alles nichts... hab übrigens vista 32bit home premium.
multiplikator pendelt trotzdem immer zwischen 6 und 10  hin und her


----------



## Freaky22 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Michael16 am 01.05.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 01.05.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei XP hat das immer geklappt... wer benutzt schon Vista   

dann versuch mit rmclock NHC läuft unter vista nicht.


----------



## Michael16 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Im allgemeinen eignet sich NHC sehr gut für sowas.
> Da es aber schon etwas länger kein Update gab könnte es sein dass deine CPU nicht unetrstützt wird so dass du auf RM-Clock ausweichen musst.
> 
> Warum willst du dein Notebook überhaupt auf einem hohen Takt fest tackern? Wenn die Taktwechsel vernünftig ablaufen kostet das keine Leistung und du gewinnst Akkulaufzeit.
> ...


----------



## Michael16 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Freaky22 am 01.05.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael16 am 01.05.2008 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




doch NCH läuft unter vista!! ist extra aufgelistet, dass es unter vista läuft!! bei rmclock kann man keine spannungen umstellen!! das geht n icht!!


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Michael16 schrieb:
			
		

> fängt ja schon da an: wenn ich bei processor speed management auf von Battery optimized oder auf Dynamic switchint stellen will, heißt es: error on changing cpu speed. was bitte soll da!??


Sieht so aus als würde deine CPU, wie von mir vorher schon vermutet, noch nicht unetrstützt.
Da musst du wohl RMClock oder CrystalCPUID nehmen.


> Akku laufzeit gewinne ich nicht durch den niedrigen takt sondern wenn dann durch dir geringere spannung!!
> und der stromverbrauch ist bei 1GHz kaum anders als bei 2GHz. sofern die spannung identisch ist... also auf ein und den selben prozessor bezogen.. und ich will die 2GHz takt und die spannung senken


Stimmt nicht .
Zum einen sorgt verringerter Takt bei gleicher Spannung sehr wohl für weniger Verbrauch(linearer Zusammenhang statt quadratischer bei der Spannung) und zum anderen ermöglicht dir ein niedrigerer Takt noch niedrigere Spannungen.



			
				Michael16 am 01.05.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> rmclock kann man keine spannungen umstellen


Bei RMClock kann man unter "Profiles" jedem Multi eine Spannung zuweisen. Den einzelnen Profilen kannst du dann über Haken die zu verwendenden Multiplikatoren zuweisen. Die Spannung wird dann entsprechend auch übernommen.


_Und spar ein bisschen an den Ausrufezeichen, wir können auch nichts dafür dass die Programme nicht so funktionieren wie du dir das vorstellst  ._


----------



## Freaky22 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NHC läuft eifach NICHT vernünftig unter Vista wegen der neuen Treiberarchitektur usw.... Das ist ein FAKT. beschwer dich da bei MS

unter XP läuft NHC ohne Probleme....


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*

@Freaky22:
Der Fred wäre wesentlich einfach zu lesen wenn du nicht immer, für ein paar Zeilen welche auf einen Post von Michael16 antworten, alles was ich so von mir gebe quoten würdest  .


----------



## Michael16 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diese optione mit dem profilen ist nicht freigeschaltet. da kann man NICHTS machen!!! keine haken setzten garnichts...


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Verhindern dass sich CPU runtertaktet!! bloß wie!??*



			
				Michael16 am 01.05.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese optione mit dem profilen ist nicht freigeschaltet. da kann man NICHTS machen!!! keine haken setzten garnichts...


Hast du Vista x64?
Dann lad dir mal folgende Datei runter, extrahier sie in das RMClock Verzeichnis und starte danach die bat-Datei.
http://rapidshare.de/files/39284599/rmclock.zip.html

Wenn nicht:
Beschwer dich bei Acer   .


----------

